# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool FRP:  حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account Tecno Spark Go 2020 KE5

## mohamed73

حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account Tecno Spark Go 2020 KE5       

```
[BROM] ERASE FRP Initializing usb... OK
Waiting for device... COM114 [BOOTROM:0E8D:0003]
Bypassing authentication... OK
Analyzing preloader... preloader_ke5_h6123go.bin [MT6761:9:1552] [Internal]
Handshaking... OK
Reading hardware info... OK
  Hardware : MT6761 [Helio A20|A22|A25|G25|P22] 0717 8A00 CA01 0200
  Security Config : SCB SLA DAA 
  MEID : 16FB295451F66E62F0D0609612E6E8BE
Sending Download-Agent... OK
Syncing with target... OK
Booting device... OK
Syncing with DA... OK
  Storage : EMMC - CID : 51000115.41333658.3B80342.A5979706 
  Vendor : Samsung - Name : QX63AB - Serial : 2533753784 - Rev : 3
  Boot1 : 4 MiB - Boot2 : 4 MiB - RPMB : 4 MiB - User Area : 29,12 GiB 
Reading partition info... OK [41]
Reading device info... OK
   Model Name : TECNO KE5
   Product Name : KE5-GL
   Manufacturer : TECNO MOBILE LIMITED
   Platform : TECNO-KE5
   Android Version : 10
   Security Patch : 2021-08-05
   Build ID : KE5-H6123ABC-QGo-GL-210809V373
   Build : ABC-GL-210809V373
   Build Date : Mon Aug 9 15:20:22 CST 2021
Erasing FRP... OK
UNLOCKTOOL 2022.05.27.2
Elapsed time : 22 seconds
```

----------

